# Sight alignment



## dilligaf650 (Jun 29, 2015)

Here is my dilemma... any bow I shoot, I set the center shot, lazer my arrow to set the rest. Then sight in the sight. Well if I start out with the sight pin in line with 
the string and arrow i am just on the paper of a 40cm target. to get to center of target is 45 clicks on my HHA. 
when i am hitting the center at 20 yards my string and arrow line up with the line on the right side of the bubble level.
I am wondering what I could be doing in my hold to cause such a drastic left shot??


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

dilligaf650 said:


> Here is my dilemma... any bow I shoot, I set the center shot, lazer my arrow to set the rest. Then sight in the sight. Well if I start out with the sight pin in line with
> the string and arrow i am just on the paper of a 40cm target. to get to center of target is 45 clicks on my HHA.
> when i am hitting the center at 20 yards my string and arrow line up with the line on the right side of the bubble level.
> I am wondering what I could be doing in my hold to cause such a drastic left shot??


1) post a pic of you at full draw, with a dead level arrow. Need to see the floor, need to see your shoes, need to see you head to toe.



2) clamp a 2nd arrow to the riser, and load an arrow on the arrow rest. TAke a straight down photo, like this.


----------



## dilligaf650 (Jun 29, 2015)

i guess i am too new
will not let me post pictures


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

dilligaf650 said:


> i guess i am too new
> will not let me post pictures


Send pics to my email, and I can post for you.

[email protected]


----------



## dilligaf650 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks will do that


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey N&B, isn't what dilligaf650 posted pretty normal for most bows having a cable guard? Other than some of the shoot-thru or bridged riser designs its been mine and several other's experience that at rest the sight pin is usually to the outside of the arrow shaft (left of arrow for RH and vice versa for a lefty). Has to do with the pressure put on the end of the cable guard at full draw putting torque into the riser and aligning the sight pin to the arrow at full draw. Not saying there may not be other things going on or things that the poster can work on but also saying that what the poster described is possibly "normal".

>>--------->


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

CHPro said:


> Hey N&B, isn't what dilligaf650 posted pretty normal for most bows having a cable guard? Other than some of the shoot-thru or bridged riser designs its been mine and several other's experience that at rest the sight pin is usually to the outside of the arrow shaft (left of arrow for RH and vice versa for a lefty). Has to do with the pressure put on the end of the cable guard at full draw putting torque into the riser and aligning the sight pin to the arrow at full draw. Not saying there may not be other things going on or things that the poster can work on but also saying that what the poster described is possibly "normal".
> 
> >>--------->


Nope. Take your arrow rest and line up the arrow shaft centerline with the right side line on your sight bubble level. His arrow rest centershot position is seriously off to the right.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

Glad I saw this thread. I have related a question too. If a longer dove tail type sight gives you a larger pin gap the farther away from the bow, wouldn't it also be farther off to the side also?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Whitetaildeception said:


> Glad I saw this thread. I have related a question too. If a longer dove tail type sight gives you a larger pin gap the farther away from the bow, wouldn't it also be farther off to the side also?


Yes. Think of a triangle. So, you have a dovetail pin sight, and your pins are only 2-inches in front of the riser. Pin gaps (vertical) are kinda tight. The pins line up on the LEFT edge of the bowstring. So, now you slide the dovetail pin sight so your pins are 9-inches in front of the riser. Pin gaps (vertical) are spread out now. You will need to adjust pins windage...horizontal adjustment as well. Not much, just a little. Most pin sights have more than enough windage adjustment.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> Yes. Think of a triangle. So, you have a dovetail pin sight, and your pins are only 2-inches in front of the riser. Pin gaps (vertical) are kinda tight. The pins line up on the LEFT edge of the bowstring. So, now you slide the dovetail pin sight so your pins are 9-inches in front of the riser. Pin gaps (vertical) are spread out now. You will need to adjust pins windage...horizontal adjustment as well. Not much, just a little. Most pin sights have more than enough windage adjustment.


I had been wondering why my pins are so far left of my string/arrow? I changed from a regular hunting style sight to the longer dovetail, Hogg it sight. Love the larger pin gaps but never thought about the left/ right opening up also. Thanks again.


----------



## dilligaf650 (Jun 29, 2015)

thats the problem the center shot is on


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

dilligaf650 said:


> thats the problem the center shot is on


More problems. Head is tilted backwards. Legs are spread too far apart. Bow hand fingers are straight like a pitchfork...so lots of tension in the bowhand thumb muscle. We will fix these problems, one by one. Draw length on the bow needs fixing.


----------

